# Rubrikat > Bukuri dhe estetikë >  Dalja e puçrave në gjoks

## K19

i kame shpatullat dhe gjoksin me pucra.kame nja 3-4 muaj keshtu.kure i beje me lenge limoni me zhduken per pak ore dhe me dalin perseri.c'fare me keshilloni te bej,he ju estetiste shtrydheni njecik mendjen.

----------


## Mina

Me te tilla pucra nuk kam hasur ndonjejere! Mendoj qe do te kishte vlere nje kontroll klinik dhe nje sere analizazh sepse me duket kompetence e mjekut dermatolog! Personalisht nje rast te tille nuk do ta merrja persiper per trajtim! Mos e ler pas dore problemin! Nje medikament mjeksor do te ishte me efikas se lengu i limonit! Zakonisht klientet me acne trajtohen me produkte qe balancojne sekrecionet yndyrore te lekures (pasi superprodhimi eshte njeri prej shkaqeve), dhe me rreze! Aknet kane tjeter trajte!

----------


## s0ni

K19 mua me duken pucra verore ato.
Dalin neqofse djersit shume, e  eshte vape perjashta.  Lahu perdite dhe mundohu te mos djersishesh shume, ne qofse nuk ben derman ik ke doktorri.

----------


## Mina

Pucrat e veres shfaqen ne mosha te vogla dhe kane te tjera karakteristika. Ato gjenden te shperndara ne menyre uniforme dhe jane fare te vogla.

----------


## K19

Faleminderit per interesimin vajza.
E zgjidha hallin,vajta tek nje  dermatolog dhe me tha qe ka 2 mundesi.
1)vendi ku stervitesh ne palester eshte i piset.
2)Nuk duhet te hash shume.
Provova te stervitem me nje bluze per nja 2 jave po hic njelloj ishin,pastaj fola me nje mikun tim edhe ai instruktor.Ai me tha qe pucrat i kisha vetem nga dieta qe mbaja(6000-6200 kcal ne dit)
Ca si shume  :buzeqeshje:  
Tani gati me jane zhdukur fare.
 :buzeqeshje:  :buzeqeshje: :

----------


## K19

Ah harrova te them qe tani ha vetem  3 here ne dite.Nje korosan ne mengjese nje pjate gjelle ne drek dhe nga ora 22:30 ndonje pjate makarona.

----------


## Mina

pucrat i kisha vetem nga dieta qe mbaja(6000-6200 kcal ne dit)
--------------------------------------------------------
Te marresh kaq kalori ne dite eshte e tmerrshme. Do te kesh probleme serioze me shendetin. 
Per problemin qe parashtron kam nje ide; ndoshta ke alergji nga veshjet. Perpiqu te perdoresh rroba me fibra organike (te pambukta ose te leshta 100%). Ne rast se lekura eshte sensibel veshjet sintetike te shkaktojne probleme. Me vjen mire qe je ne permiresim.

----------


## Leila

> _Postuar më parë nga Mina_ 
> *Me te tilla pucra nuk kam hasur ndonjejere! Mendoj qe do te kishte vlere nje kontroll klinik dhe nje sere analizazh sepse me duket kompetence e mjekut dermatolog! Personalisht nje rast te tille nuk do ta merrja persiper per trajtim! Mos e ler pas dore problemin! Nje medikament mjeksor do te ishte me efikas se lengu i limonit! Zakonisht klientet me acne trajtohen me produkte qe balancojne sekrecionet yndyrore te lekures (pasi superprodhimi eshte njeri prej shkaqeve), dhe me rreze! Aknet kane tjeter trajte!*


Have you gotten a tan lately? Une s'kisha as nje problem me lekuren time deri sa vajta ne Shqiperi dhe u dogja nga dielli. 
Megjithate pucrat e tua me duken si pucra vape. Po djersit me shume?

----------


## luiza_2003

HHHHHmmmmm ,une mendoj se ato pucra te kane dale nga heqja e qimeve ne gjoks.Ka mundesi lekura jote te jete shume sensitive ,dhe kjo ka bere pak ndikim.

----------


## Mina

Nuk eshte aspak reaksion depilimi dhe as temperature ambjenti.

----------


## K19

> _Postuar më parë nga luiza_2003_ 
> *HHHHHmmmmm ,une mendoj se ato pucra te kane dale nga heqja e qimeve ne gjoks.Ka mundesi lekura jote te jete shume sensitive ,dhe kjo ka bere pak ndikim.*


Na me motra... mua nuk me pelqenjne burrat qe heqin qimet dhe nuk do doja kurre ti ngjaja (me gjithe respektin qe kame) nje femre. 
UNE NUK DEPILOHEM!!!

----------


## Kuntakinta

Jashte teme.

----------


## olsen

nenen time e kam farmaciste dhe ajo ka shome kolege qe jane mjek per lekuren ,dmth dermatologe.problemi i pucrrave vjen nga brenda trupit ,dhe ka te bej me hormones dhe ka shume te bej me pastrimin e gjakut dhe melcise.melcia eshte organi kryesor per nje trup te shendetshem nga brenda ashtu edhe jashte.lengu i limonit nuk ka aspak efekt sepse problemi eshte brenda trupit dhe jo jashte.kam biseduar me nje nga pedagoget e nenes time per kete teme qe nise ti.i vetmi sherim eshte pastrimi i perditshem i gjakut dhe i melcise dhe gjithashtu vitaminat e dhe c.vitamina e eshte shume e rendesishme per mirembajtjen e lekures .vitamina c si antioksidant i jep shume gjalleri lekures dhe ndihmon ne pastrimin e gjakut dhe venien e qelizave ne nivelin e duhur.nqs se trupi yt eshte i pasur nga brenda dhe ka mineralet e duhura atehere eshte ne gjendje ti shkaterroje vete pucrrat.pomada dhe kremat s'kane aspak efekt pasi sic thashe problemi  vjen nga brenda dhe jo jashte.rekomandohet pirja e lengut te limonit ,vaji i peshkut ,caji malit qe ndihmon shume ne pastrimin e melcise dhe permet e pagatuara jane te perkryera.shpresoj qe te dhashe pak njohuri me ate qe dija....

----------


## olsen

prape une .aty siper desha te thoja perimet e pagatuara,me fal per keqshtypjen e fjales.duke lexuar disa komente te mesiperme dua te theksoj se bakteria s'ka te bej fare me pucrrat.sic e thashe problemi vjen nga brenda dhe jo jashte ,keshtu qe duhet trajtuar nga brenda dhe jo jashte .

----------


## rrufiani

A ka munsi me me dhon pak ndihm?
Ashtu edhe mu ka mush trupi gjith vula t'kuqe tip aknesh duket sikur me ka ra zgjebja,a dini ndonje ilac apo te shkoj te vizitohem?
Po, edhe i gjo tjeter,mu ka mbush qiellza plot me pucra me qelb,jom ne siklet te modh,nuk e di se ca me ka gjet se me thon te drejten jom shume i rregult per vete.

----------


## Mina

Shko tek "Mjeku per ju". Ndoshta gjen nje zgjidhje.

----------


## shkodrane82

Te njejtin problem kam edhe une se kam pak pucrra ne gjoks dhe ne shpine...
Por problemi qendron edhe nqs ke nderruar klime..sepse une sa shkova ne SHqiperi mu hoqen gjithe pucrrat..dhe pastaj sa kam ardhur ne Usa edhe nje here mu shfaqen...
Po problemi eshte tek femrat me ndryshe se tek meshkujt..ka lidhje shume dhe me hormonet...
Ate cfare une do te keshilloja eshte te dilje pak ne diell te beje pak plazh,dhe nqs ke te njejten situate...konsultoji me mjekun.

----------


## roza

Per K19: O lal po ti pse je sforcu aq shum ke ajo fotoja. Ti ke pas hallin e pucrave apo te na tregoje ne masen e muskujve...hmm...cunat....cunat. 
Nejse me vjen mir qe "problemi i pucrave" paska marr fund.

----------


## kristal

Te nderuar anetare persa i perket problemit te puckerrave ne shpine,apo gjoks nuk eshte e thene se eshte pak apo shume serioze.

Ne shumicen e rasteve puckerrat shqaqen nga ndryshimet hormonale tek nje i ri,ku ato zhduken me kalimin e kohes,sidomos ato qe dalin dhe zhduken.

Mundesia tjeter jane semundjet dermatologjike te lekures qe shkaketohen nga faktore te ndryshem,e ne baze te faktorit mund te perdorni kremera te ndryshem te sygjeruar nga dermatologu.

The e treta mund te jene puckerra alergjike,qe disa persona mund te jene alergjike nga nje ushqim i caktuar,duke bere testin e alergjis mund te vihet re se cili ushqim ka shkaketuar alergjine.

Me respekt kristali

----------

